# Anyone else roast their own coffee?



## j6ppc (Mar 4, 2011)

Been doing so for several years. Worth it I think.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 4, 2011)

i have not yet roasted my own. i have a couple really good places locally that roast their own beans so i havent been compelled to yet. what do you use to brew your coffee?


----------



## j6ppc (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a french press mostly for brewing. The roasting set up is a SCCO. Cheap but effective.
--edit i just roasted a pound or so; can't wait to taste it once it has rested.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

I enjoy coffee so it was a natural for me to try roasting- I have a Gen' Café' a friend "loaned me" Talk about a green coffee stash...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to use a french press but switched to a chemex recently. after getting it right, I think it makes a much better brew than the french press. at least for my tastes in coffee.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 4, 2011)

i really gotta get back into this. I have had a non-working espresso machine sitting on my counter for 2 years now, and an IRoast 2 I haven't used either. For what I spent on bad coffee at the usual places in the meantime, I could have personally flown my machine to the mainland for repair  The problem I run into out here is getting green beans. Officially, you cannot 'import' green beans into Hawaii to protect the Hawaiian coffee plants from pests. I think it has more to do with protecting the profits of the Hawaiian growers. Anyway, I have compromised for too long, time for action. Thanks for the thread, that was the last kick I needed 

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been roasting my own since 2006. Started out with a FreshRoast, but it had too small a capacity, so I bought one of the first Behmor 1600's when they came on the market. 

I'm a little less sophisticated about brewing, and I'm using a Cuisinart at the moment. When it dies, I plan to invest in a Technivorm.

My biggest problem is that all my coffee loving friends are always asking me to roast some for them.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 4, 2011)

We roast our own. 

Hey Stefan, can you buy green beans right at the source?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 4, 2011)

French press for the win!


----------



## obtuse (Mar 4, 2011)

There are a lot of restrictions in bring green coffee into Hawaii. I've roasted my own coffee before with very primative methods. I've worked in the specialty cofffe industry for a number of years.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 7, 2011)

I live a mile from Stumptown Coffee Roasters, and get beans that were roasted within a few days of purchase, so I have little motivation to do my own. When I brew a pot of coffee it is with a Technivorm, butt mostly I make Americanos with a lever La Pavoni. The beans get ground as needed in a Kitchenade ProLine with Mazzer Mini burrs. Yum!!


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate to say it but I've not had a cup of coffee in over a year. I got to the point where I was drinking two pots a day, along with a couple red-bulls and they were just tearing me up. And still I'd be sleepy in the afternoon.

but GOD do I miss it sometimes. I love the taste of good fresh coffee.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 7, 2011)

There is nothing like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## SmokinTiger (Mar 7, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I live a mile from Stumptown Coffee Roasters, and get beans that were roasted within a few days of purchase, so I have little motivation to do my own. When I brew a pot of coffee it is with a Technivorm, butt mostly I make Americanos with a lever La Pavoni. The beans get ground as needed in a Kitchenade ProLine with Mazzer Mini burrs. Yum!!


 
Like these? 












Been thinking about picking up a roaster myself... 

Here we go......


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 7, 2011)

My Tech is the cylindrical one, the carafe fits under the funnel with the top on it. My La Pavoni is the Stradavari model, all chrome, with my own black walnut handles on the lever and porta-filter, butt other than that, yes!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm, I just got into coffee in a big way when I got my own place... Using an expobar dual lever (Brewtus II to the US)

Mostly it is Lattes (60ml dbl shot of espresso and 120ml of milk/foam) and a few cappuccinos.

I've been toying with the idea to get a roaster... but right now I import my roasted beans from the UK. Think it would be better to just get the green beans from the UK and then roast it myself.

Anyone has experience with this roaster? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffe...ster-101a-240v-with-large-chaff-collector.asp

I think i'll buy that one if I can get more positive reviews under my belt and I find the money...


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I roast 13oz. batches weekly on a Behmor, it's usually just the right amount. This week I'm drinking some Ethiopian Amaryo Gayo natural, brewed on the Yama syphon pot. I go back and forth between the vac pot and the espresso machine (which is currently waiting on me to install a new pstat). 
The Mrs. was just busting my balls this weekend about my green bean stash. It's sitting at around 150lbs, it seems she finds that excessive?... I'm glad I loaded up in the fall though, because prices are going up up up.


----------



## so_sleepy (Mar 7, 2011)

I've checked out the Technivorm a couple of times but was dissapointed by the build quality. I guess I expected more from a $300 machine. For now I'm sticking with my Chemex.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in the Technimorm corner. Roast with a high top. I like Mexican Oaxaca beans.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 8, 2011)

I just stick with the chemex. I'm not fanatical enough about espresso to want a machine at home. I just had two interviews at some local, higher-end coffee shops; hopefully I'll have all the espresso I want soon enough.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 9, 2011)

You've all inspired me to get into home roasting! What do you think of the Behmor 1600?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2011)

obtuse said:


> You've all inspired me to get into home roasting! What do you think of the Behmor 1600?


 
I think it's the best home roaster on the market. One of the best things about it is the support Joe Behm gives to his roaster. If you're having difficulties, he'll work with you to resolve them.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome! I think I will pick one up as soon as Sweet Maria's has it back in stock.


----------



## Bryan G. (Mar 9, 2011)

I have worked in a kitchen for over 15 years and NEVER (ok maybe twice) drank coffee unltil about 2 years ago. Now I'm becoming a coffee snob as I find myself turned off by more and more "lower class" coffee. I am afraid to look into this thread any further, I can barely afford the knife hobby these guys push around here!

-Bryan


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryan G. said:


> I have worked in a kitchen for over 15 years and NEVER (ok maybe twice) drank coffee unltil about 2 years ago. Now I'm becoming a coffee snob as I find myself turned off by more and more "lower class" coffee. I am afraid to look into this thread any further, I can barely afford the knife hobby these guys push around here!
> 
> -Bryan


 
It can actually get worse, I cannot drink coffee out anymore at all! Some of the best restaurants in NYC serve the worst most insipid coffee. Whats up with that?


----------



## obtuse (Mar 9, 2011)

That's the awful truth, the best chefs know nothing about coffee. Maybe there are some exceptions, but we sold some of our worst coffee to famous restaurants.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 9, 2011)

Here in PuddleTown the classier places use Stumptown Roasters. Before Stumptown will sell to a cafe or restaurant the place has to have their personnel instructed in the proper way to handle the beans. We are a little spoiled here, I think.........


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a pleasant afternoon roasting and stropping knives! A very complimentary activity.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 10, 2011)

obtuse said:


> That's the awful truth, the best chefs know nothing about coffee. Maybe there are some exceptions, but we sold some of our worst coffee to famous restaurants.


Unfortunately there's truth to that, even the venerable Mr. Keller just got away from using espresso PODS quite recently.

Obtuse, I stand by the Behmor for casual home roasting. It's simple and provides good results, also there is a lot of online support for this machine. I love SM's as much as the next guy, but currently I think I would buy the 1600 from Roastmasters. They are a good company and it's a little better deal. Although, it's out of stock there also.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll take a look at their sight, thanks for the tip =)


----------

